# Super Lesser?



## daveZX6R (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey guys, hopefully going to be buying a Super Lesser Royal in the next month or so. Anyone got any cool ideas on what to breed him with?


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Depends on budget and what you'd like to produce. Whatever you think works well with lesser really. 

I'd probably look for a Black Pin to produce KingPins, Black Pastel Lessers and Black Pastel Kingpins; awesome looking snakes. But that's my taste.


----------



## JayR (Jul 11, 2011)

something with Enchi in it :-D


----------

